# Ich will BMX fahren anfangen



## Paddddi (29. September 2010)

Servus, 
Also ich und mein kumpel wollen BMX anfangen und erst mal mit kleinen tricks anfangen, und dann hocharbeiten. Gut ich weis das klingt leicht lächerlich aber wir haben nur 200 Euro pro BMX zur verfügung. Hätte da jemand vorschläge? Ich hab die liste gesehen aber die sind um die 100 Euro zu teuer und noch länger warten geht nicht. Wir sind schon 15, er 14 und langsam müssen wir mal anfangen. Sind ja nur zum Anfangen. Ich bin 185 groß und weiß nich wie das is mit sonem niedrigem sattel.
Kennt ihr vll. auch ein paar tricks die man in ner woche bis nem monat drauf hat wie z.b. Wheelie? Den kann ich näm. mit nem MTB aber hab gehört mit nem BMX is des komplett anders,.

Yoah haut rein Paddddi


----------



## DJ_BMX (29. September 2010)

Also Whellie mit bmx ist ist meiner Meinung nach asi. 
Zum Anfangen: Disaster, 180, X-Up, No Foot, Quater reinfahren,...

Also das mit dem Sattel ist wie man es will.
Ich hab meinen ganz unten, da er bei Tricks nur im Weg ist. 
Aber der Sattel ist oft auch bei manchen Tricks gut zu brauchen, wenn er oben ist.

Zu den RÃ¤dern:
Also mit 200â¬ kannst du denke ich nichts anfangen.
Spare noch oder frag ob du nen Taschengeld Vorschuss bekommst. 

Denn mitm nem 200â¬ Rad (Ja so wenig ist es ja dann doch ned) Wirst du kaum SpaÃ haben. Da is vermutlich schwer ist oder / und nicht lange hÃ¤lt.

Ich rate dir/euch mal dazu:
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/produc...cts_id=5892&osCsid=7nlcueabrv8rnv42kuhr8cqfr1
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/produc...cts_id=6460&osCsid=7nlcueabrv8rnv42kuhr8cqfr1
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/produc...cts_id=6464&osCsid=7nlcueabrv8rnv42kuhr8cqfr1
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/produc...cts_id=6461&osCsid=7nlcueabrv8rnv42kuhr8cqfr1
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/produc...cts_id=6507&osCsid=7nlcueabrv8rnv42kuhr8cqfr1

mfg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddddi (29. September 2010)

ah okay....also wie lang habt ihr für die tricks gebraucht? sieht schon recht schwierig aus fürn anfang


----------



## Paddddi (29. September 2010)

Was haltet ihr von diesem BMX http://www.profirad.de/felt-base-fa....html?osCsid=39693c303f3244447476f6d8483c043b sieht doch gut aus?


----------



## DJ_BMX (29. September 2010)

Hmmm. ja ne.

Das ist echt nicht das richtige. Da ist einfach zu viel unnötiges dran.
Und die Kurbeln naja. Wenn dann würde ich dir zu was raten, was halt auch dafür ausgelegt ist. Alleine wenn ich die Übersetzung sehe wird mir übel.

Zudem ist es 18.5" und nicht 20" Und das gewicht glaube ich auch nicht.

Letztendlich ist es ja deine Entscheidung. Aber ich würde es echt nicht nehmen.


----------



## FlowRida (29. September 2010)

Paddddi schrieb:


> ah okay....also wie lang habt ihr für die tricks gebraucht? sieht schon recht schwierig aus fürn anfang


 
hab den wheelie aufm bike vonm kollege in 2 wochen gelernt. nu jeden nachmitag so 1 stunde trained und dann wieder gechillt. geht echt easy.


----------



## RISE (29. September 2010)

FÃ¼r 200â¬ wÃ¼rde ich mich nur nach gebrauchten RÃ¤dern umsehen, das erfordert etwas Fachkenntnis, die man sich anlesen muss und Geduld. Und wenn du ein neues nimmst, dann tu dir den Gefallen und bestell in einem BMX spezifischen Shop und nicht in irgendwelchen RiesenlÃ¤den, die haben nÃ¤mlich meistens von BMX meistens soviel Ahnung wie ein DreijÃ¤hriger von Quantenphysik. 

Bei den Tricks ist es Ã¤hnlich. Geduld haben und Ã¼ben. Man kann nicht pauschal sagen, wie lange man fÃ¼r was braucht.


----------



## mainfluffy (8. Oktober 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> ... die haben nämlich meistens von BMX meistens soviel Ahnung wie ein Dreijähriger von Quantenphysik.



Genau so ist es!
Mit 200 Wirst du nicht auskommen.
Sollten schon mindestens 300 sein.
Wenn man dann dran bleibt und man mal Geld hat kann man sich ja auch noch Teile für hochwertigere austauschen.

Zu den Tricks würde ich erstmal sagen, dass man Wheelis nur machen darf, wenn man Mark Webb heißt, bei nem Minirampen der Gegner nach 2 Runden dich nicht geschlagen hat und du so oder so weiter bist, noch beim fahren redest und auf ner Subbox Wheelie to Tailwhip machst.
Also eher nicht .

Tricks für Anfang wären natürlich Bunnyhop, Fakie, Drop-in, Spine springen, 180 in ner Quarterpipe, 180 im Flat, One foot, No foot, One Hand, Tiregrab und Frontflipflair to Footjam (nimm den letzten nicht allzu ernst ).

Malte.


----------

